# need help..



## youngmummy94

My son is 2 weeks old and he has been really constipated for the past 2 days. Does anyone know any ways I can help relieve him?

Hes really distressed by it :(


----------



## mayb_baby

Go see you'r doctor if it's really bad as he is quite young they will give you something to help him go.
If he was older I would suggest mixing 1-2 ozs Prune Juice with water or mix 1-2 ozs of Pear Juice with an equal amount of water
Hope he get's well soon:flower:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hmm, i honestly cant remember. Being so young im not sure what they would advice. I would call HV. :hugs:


----------



## Becca xo

*Didn't want to read & run but I haven't got any suggestions other than take him to the doctors *


----------



## youngmummy94

I went yesterday, and he said to give him water which he won't take :shrug:


----------



## brandonsgirl

I dont know if this will work, but when LO was constipated (who is much older then your LO) i was talking to my neighbour and he said when he was as a baby his mum used to get a cotton bud and apply vasaline around his bum.. It wouldnt induce him going but would help the process once in process. If that makes sense :shrug: it does in my head lol. 

I havent actually tried it myself but someone suggested it to me so thought i would pass it along


----------



## rockys-mumma

I've heard cycling their legs around help, and also massaging their belly

Hope he feels better soon xx


----------



## _laura

yeah leg cyclings good as its moves things 
and a warm bath helps.


----------



## MrsEngland

If your FF you can put them on formula which helps too, cow and gates one is called comfort formula. We put delilah on it for Colic and acid reflux but you can also use it for constipation. 

Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## youngmummy94

I tried bicycling his legs and a warm bath and nothing. :shrug: 
I bought a formula especially for constipation so fingers crossed it works!


----------



## MrsEngland

It should work hun, i know a few people that have used it with their babies and its worked, it might make his poo a funny colour but don't worry its just his body getting used to the new formula it will settle.


----------



## annawrigley

Have you tried giving him water or gripe water through a syringe? Like the ones you give Calpol etc through? Noah wouldn't even drink water but if I syringed it into his mouth bit by bit he would swallow it :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I hope he poops soon :) I don't have any advice other ladies haven't already said


----------



## brandonsgirl

Fingers crossed things are better today :)


----------



## youngmummy94

The new formula worked!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

annie had it and the doctor said offer water :thumbup: it worked..

and we like undone the nappy and massaged the tummy - seemed to help...

if you FF.. different formuleas have slightly different effects - i think SMA is more likely to cause constipation, and aptimal is runnier.. not 100% if thats the right way but we had to change formulas hen she was younger

HTH


----------



## brandonsgirl

youngmummy94 said:


> The new formula worked!

Yay! Hopefully LO is more comfortable now.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Jade's teachers at daycare cycle her legs and rub her tummy.


----------

